# Panic At The Disco



## Tashwitz (Jan 29, 2008)

Before any of you tell me how emo and gay it is..

Listen to it when your high.
It's pretty sweet.
Even all of my 80's Classic Rock lovin' friends agree.


----------



## goatamineHcL (Jan 29, 2008)

what is it a new panic cd?


----------



## strikinghigh55 (Jan 29, 2008)

Panic sucks... Being high only makes it tolerable... LOL


----------



## cream8 (Jan 29, 2008)

do yourself a favor and by tool's album Aenima. it will change your life


----------



## Tashwitz (Jan 29, 2008)

goatamineHcL said:


> what is it a new panic cd?


I'm not really a huge Panic fan or anything so I don't really know if they have a new CD. I just enjoy listening to Panic when I'm high. It's sweet


----------



## 6isafraidof7 (Jan 29, 2008)

Tashwitz said:


> Before any of you tell me how emo and gay it is..
> 
> Listen to it when your high.
> It's pretty sweet.
> Even all of my 80's Classic Rock lovin' friends agree.


You would probably like The Dear Hunter if you have not heard him.. he has the same "old classic instrument" style vibe with some fiddles, mandolins random instruments.. I think panic at the disco has a couple actually really well written catchy songs.. But I like all types of music.. Mainly death metal.


----------



## Tashwitz (Jan 29, 2008)

6isafraidof7 said:


> You would probably like The Dear Hunter if you have not heard him.. he has the same "old classic instrument" style vibe with some fiddles, mandolins random instruments.. I think panic at the disco has a couple actually really well written catchy songs.. But I like all types of music.. Mainly death metal.


word. 
I'll read up on The Dear Hunter


----------



## 6isafraidof7 (Jan 29, 2008)

I like his first album "ACT 1" better then his newer one "ACT II"... so maybe scope the first album out first..


----------



## strikinghigh55 (Jan 29, 2008)

Panic at the Disco is emo and gay...


----------



## 6isafraidof7 (Jan 29, 2008)

strikinghigh55 said:


> Panic at the Disco is emo and gay...



It's true but so was Freddie mercury...  haha


----------



## jamiemichelle (Jan 29, 2008)

I actually like panics first album...and Im not really into that type of music at all... I would get hella pumped up when I listened to it.


----------



## 6isafraidof7 (Jan 30, 2008)

I like when they throw in like some dance-electro shit.. and I actually like the lead singers voice.. But I also like a lot of pop/rock, indie/rock stuff... I can see how some people don't like it.. then there are always the haters that try to be "underground" or whatever...


----------



## strikinghigh55 (Jan 30, 2008)

I'm not a hater nor do I try to be "underground" or whatever. I just think that Panic is barely a step above boy-bands in the instrumental talent area.


----------



## 6isafraidof7 (Jan 30, 2008)

Someday you will realize music isn't all about how talented skill-wise the musicians are... some of the best songs ever have been pretty simple melodies...


----------



## strikinghigh55 (Jan 30, 2008)

6isafraidof7 said:


> It's true but so was Freddie mercury...  haha


Freddie Mercury was homosexual. Are you proposing the thought that Queen/Freddie Mercury is emo?? That's slightly offensive to me as a huge Queen fan.


----------



## Tashwitz (Jan 30, 2008)

This is getting stupid.
How about no one bashes on any band.
Most artists out there have some sort of talent.
Queen was a VERY talented band, but you know what?
So is Panic at the Disco.
They are two different types of music and they both deserve respect.
Don't argue here.
I almost wish I never posted the topic. 
I just like listening to Panic when I'm high, or otherwise.
I really respect their music and if you don't that's fine.
Just don't post on a Panic thread if you're just there to bash them.

Can't we al just get a bong...

lol


----------



## Jointsmith (Jan 30, 2008)

I like Panic at the Disco, they write catchy songs that you can sing along with.....anyone who writes music knows how hard that is.


----------



## 6isafraidof7 (Jan 30, 2008)

"emo" is just short for emotional... It started in the 80's, and the bands they called emo

.... Sound NOTHING like panic at the disco..

Honestly Im just going to say it.. I think freddie was emo as hell.. lol.. He was one of the more emotional frontmen ever.


----------

